# switching from 2006 325i (N52 3.0L) to Audi S4 (3.0L supercharged)



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Track season may be ending for some of you, but it's just getting started in California. I did about 12 weekends at the track in my trusty 2006 325i sedan e90, but I've fallen for another car. Unfortunately the Performance Friction 06 pads I'd gotten used to using are not available for my new car. The shop recommended *Carbotech RP2*. Anyone have a strong opinion on Carbotech pads?

CarboTech RP2 front race pads $283.00 set

CarboTech XP10 rear race pads $169.00 set

I was thinking about running fronts only, but I'm open to criticism.



> Carbotech***8482; RP2***8482; (1112***8482
> The latest iteration of the highly successful XP***8482; series of compounds with an extremely high initial bite, torque and fade resistance than compound XP10***8482;. RP2***8482; is a world leading friction compound that is unmatched as a Ceramic racing compound, with a temperature range of 250°F to 2000°F+. The RP2***8482; still has that excellent Carbotech release and modulation that has made all other Carbotech compounds so successful. The RP2***8482; is the most rotor aggressive compound Carbotech offers, but compared to the competition the RP2***8482; is still very rotor friendly and contains 100% non-corrosive dust. RP2***8482; is recommended only for expert/very advanced drivers. RP2***8482; is found to be most affective on race cars weighing 2,400lbs or more using R-Compound tires; or street cars weighing 3,200lbs or more for track use only. Ideal for LMP1, LMP2, DP, T1, T2, T3, H1, H2, GT1, GT2, GT3, TC, GT, ST, GS, MX-5 Cup, etc***8230; RP2***8482; is NOT recommended for use as a daily driven street pad due to possible elevated levels of dust and noise.


----------

